# Touring through France to Benidorm



## hellywelly (Jun 21, 2012)

Need advice on safe sites/tips etc to stop during our trip through France from Calais to destination Benidorm. Also what is the procedure when returning to the UK with dogs


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

dogs - see the Pets section

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/forum-23.html


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

When are you going? Are you wanting to stay on sites or aires? Do not overnight on motorways.

JohnW


----------



## hellywelly (Jun 21, 2012)

Thanks Wizzo & Bognor Mike. Yes know to avoid motorways thanks for that. We are going on the 11th July and want to stay on sites preferably but husband has mentioned Aire sites. Are the aire sites safe?


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

Hi

We've stayed at some motorway stops, many aires and a few campsites and have never had a problem.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Which route are you taking?


----------



## hellywelly (Jun 21, 2012)

That's reassuring thanks GrizzlyJ. Not too sure on what route yet, can you recommend a good route to take heading towards bordeaux coast from calais. Also want to avoid motorway tolls. We have a 28ft long motorhome. I'm new to this so you will have to bear with me, haha


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

hellywelly said:


> Are the aire sites safe?


Normally very quiet and peaceful. Get yourself a copy of 'All the Aires France' from Vicarious Books. Many Aires are in villages or small towns, there are over 2,000 to choose from and you are unlikely to be alone.

Despite Grizzlyj's experiences I still would not stop on a motorway aire overnight, after all there is no need, there is always somewhere close by.

JohnW


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Try www.viamichelin.fr for routing info. They give multiple options together with distances, distances on motorways, fuel and peage costs together with maps and detailed instructions. Very helpful!


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

Hiya

Wizzos point is very valid! There are a huge number of places in France that are very much better in every way than motorway services! Refrigerator trucks are not cool at 4am 

But I was trying to point out that in my opinion safety doesn't really come in to where to camp in France any more than anywhere else. 

I'd go along the coast to Le Havre, then down to some of the Chateau on the Loire, follow that to the coast then south. Although Brittany is rather nice, incorporate that too!


----------



## harveystc (Sep 20, 2008)

Hi,As you have a rather large motorhome, i would suggest a site made for large vans ,very nice english owners,good facilities,large pitch with water and drainage, leccy all on pitch,but you might not want to leave,its called parc verger, and bob and di the owners will make you very welcome ,it is on the campsite map,telephone 0033555012283 or 08442328500,this is just three pence
per minute from uk,website www.parcverger.com we stay there quite regular when we travel to spain,the other campsite we stayed at was camping zarragosa because it is one of the only sites between the border and spain, depending on how many hours you like to drive, the first one from calias for us is Le-mans,if you have a problem finding sites go to uk campsites website press other countrys and all the info is there,hope this helps you have a good trip,regards harvey.


----------



## Snunkie (Mar 21, 2011)

Uk version www.viamichelin.co.uk


----------



## Hydrocell (Jan 29, 2011)

Hi HermanHymer

This is the route and stops we use when traveling to Benidorm.

Our first stopover is at Marine Parade in Dover

The route from Calais is as follows

Calais – Boulonge – Abbeville – Rouen – Evreux – Chartres - Tours - Poitiers
Angouleme – Bordeaux - Bayonne - St Jean – Irun - San Sebastian - Pamplona
Zaragoza – Sagunt – Valencia - Benidorm

Once we get of the ferry the first thing is to fill up at Auchen them pickup the A16 to Boulogne stay on the A16 untill junction 28 this will cost 1.60 euro but you’ll save that in time and fuel not have to go down towards Boulogne and then having to clime back up to N901stay on the N901 towards Aberville to join the A28 onto Rouen.
Follow the ring road around Rouen and pickup the N154 to Evreux and onto Charters. After Carters you’ll pick up the A10 duel carriageway to Tours and onto Poitiers on the same road now the N10.
We make Vivonne our first stop in France this Aire is in the 3rd Edition all Aires in France Page Number 514 Item 10 Good safe stop in the winter the water is normally turned off but electric and waste is available. The Aire is in the town, which has nice shops and a super U supermarket for fuel. There is a Market here on Thursday morning at the bottom end of the car park.
Continue on the N10 past Angouleme and on to Bordeaux and Bayonne and then to St Jean de Luz still on the N10 there is an Aire at St Jean on the left next to the train station with free electric and water but it fills up very quickly if it’s full carry on the N10 for around 7 miles to Irun.
As you drop down the hill to Irun you’ll come to the first of two roundabouts go over the first and after 500 yards too your left you will see a large car park over looked by a large restaurant we have used this place 5 or 6 time safe for over night park free between 6pm and 8am we have used this stop going and coming but and always had a good nights rest.
The next day follow A121 to Pamplona which leads onto the N121 following sings to Zaragoza after Zaragoza pickup the A23 we stopover at Carinena just off the A23 Good Safe stop in small town in a large lay-by next to the park and school very quite on overnight traffic you can also say in a restaurant car as long as you buy a meal or have drinks.
Back on the A23 which is a good new duelcarrageway this road will take you all the way the Sagunt on the cost after sagunt pickup the A7 to Around Valencia and the onto the N332 at Sollane follow this road around the cost to Benidrom 

I hope this information help but of course you can go and stop where you wise safety is always a priority for us luckily we have never had any problems with intruders or police, we do three long trips per year and generally it’s France, Spain or Italy.
Good luck to you all and have a safe journey were ever you go.

Regards
Ray


----------



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

The route that hydrocell posted is in my opion the best way to Benidorm, get on to vicarious books website and get all the Aires book there are many aires along or just off this route, the only thing i will say is i think size wise you will struggle on the aire at st john de luz i would detour to Biarritz and stay on rthe hugr aire there if your not in a rush.


----------



## andyangyh (May 1, 2005)

You are leaving in the very near future. Your dog is microchipped isn't it? Innoculated against rabies with the antibodies test results etc. entered in the Pet Passport? Slightly worried by your "what is the procedure for bringing the dog back to the UK" question. If you haven't got that organised (passport etc) by now you are leaving it VERY tight.


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

[pinched from another thread :wink: 
A very easy Toll free route to Benidorm via the Millau Viaduct 
Waypoints are co-ords on roads that you will pass thro so you can’t get lost 
Some stops can be missed out if you can drive longer in the day 
Rouen seems to frighten people but there is no reason , if you put the co-ords into Tom Tom and ask to go to each one in order toll free you will get down here and pass thro Rouen with the river on your right as per instructions 

When waiting for a ferry park at Marine Parade Dover N51.124 E1.319 

If you use Dunkirk ferry it’s at N51.021 E2.193 and you are now driving on the right. 
If you need a nearby stop or overnight Gravelines aire N50.988 E 2.122 very close to Dunkirk 
Or 38 miles to El portal aire N50.710 E1.570 near Boulogne 
Then thro waypoints N50.692 E1.613 Samar N50.631 E1.741 A28/E402 Rouen north N49.636 E1.288 

Negotiate Rouen as instructions which yiou can print out for the navigator but loading the co-ords into TomTom will take you this way anyway, remember to say Toll Free 

Thro waypoint South Evreux N48.958 E1.198 to Brezolles aire N48.689 E1.070 or car park at Buffalo Steak House Chartres N48.414 E1.488 (safe and free) a total 201miles from El portal aire 
Then 67 miles to Lamotte Beuvron aire N47.597 E2.024 or 387 miles from Chartres to Millau aire N44.095 E3.032 but a very fast and easy A75 road most of the way. You have the option of driving over the viaduct or coming off before and looking up at it, you can then rejoin and drive over it. It has a toll charge but 3500 van is reasonable approx €10 
Via waypoint N9 North Beziers N43.380 E3.301 to Narbonne Plage aire N43.147 E3.147 


This is what you see thro the windscreen when driving thro Rouen 
After exiting the tunnel at Rouen take third slip signed VERNON 
In 200m this will bring you to 2 sets of traffic lights at a dual carriageway, the N15. 
Go through L hand set of traffic lights to cross the N15 and try to get into the far RH lane. 
As the traffic moves stay in the RH lane as you take a slight RH bend in 50M. 
If you are not there already, get into that RH lane as the traffic splits in 200M and you must take the road to your right the N15. 
Follow the road through an industrial area until after about about a mile it delivers you onto the bank of the R Seine. 
Follow the road until a roundabout with 2 exits where you turn right. 
Follow that road and you'll see signs for Evreux and Dreux more frequently so you can ignore Vernon.


----------



## hellywelly (Jun 21, 2012)

Thanks all for these great tips, some really good suggestions. Thanks andyangyh for advice on dogs etc. Our dogs are microchipped and up to date with rabies jabs etc. Would you believe we have had their passports for 6 years but never taken the next step to travel abroad with them. Now is the time,lol.


----------



## hellywelly (Jun 21, 2012)

Can anyone recommend a campsite as close to benidorm as possible suitable for a large motorhome? Want to get as much advice as possible before our trip :lol:


----------



## averhamdave (May 21, 2005)

Hydrocells route is spot on. Its about the quickes and easiest route to Benidorm at minimal toll cost.

You don't need to camp near Benidorm, you can camp right in Benidorm with an Arapaho.

La Toretta, El Raco, Villasol, Camping Benidorm, are all in the town and will all accept your size of motorhome. Almafra about 3 miles out of town is popular with really big stuff.

Sorry Villasol don't do dogs - Camping Benidorm do though (private joke with regualr travelling partner Sideways who posted earlier)


----------



## hellywelly (Jun 21, 2012)

With many of the sights in spain is it advisable to book or can you just arrive on the day? Has anyone had any problems in this area with difficulty getting in anywhere?


----------



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

Just turn up follw the signs to Benidorm Palace and start looking round from there, theres plenty to choose from, Avoid Camping Dog Sh*t otherwise known as Camping Benidorm, everywhere els is fine,


----------



## averhamdave (May 21, 2005)

sideways said:


> Just turn up follw the signs to Benidorm Palace and start looking round from there, theres plenty to choose from, Avoid Camping Dog Sh*t otherwise known as Camping Benidorm, everywhere els is fine,


I didn't like to say it :lol: - which is not like me at all


----------



## averhamdave (May 21, 2005)

Oh and another thing, don't assume that the Spanish/Benidorm site manager will:

a) Be pleased to see you
b) Be particularly courteous or helpful
c) Answer your reasonably polite questions with an equally polite answer
d) Not be slow it advising you where to go if you don't like a to c


----------



## hellywelly (Jun 21, 2012)

Will deffo avoid Camping Benidorm then, thanks!! Just in the process of booking La Toretta for a few nights. Hope this ones ok, it looks quite nice. :lol:


----------



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

Theres two sides Reception side and across the road which in my opion is the best side get down to the bottom though and not on the hill, otherwise known as the fridge, however i,ve not been at this time of year but suspect the school will still cast a shadow.


----------



## hellywelly (Jun 21, 2012)

Just looking at Arena Blanca, looks and sounds very nice. There are so many sites but just want good facilities and a good friendly feel to the sites. We are very easy going as long as people are friendly and place feels safe. My brain is fuzzy with looking at so many,haha. We are visiting a friend who runs a bar in Old Town and our son is flying out to us on the 19th July to stay near levante beach, so ideally we don't want to be too far from either of them. Don't mind a bit of walking, will have bikes too.


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

andyangyh said:


> You are leaving in the very near future. Your dog is microchipped isn't it? Innoculated against rabies with the antibodies test results etc. entered in the Pet Passport? Slightly worried by your "what is the procedure for bringing the dog back to the UK" question. If you haven't got that organised (passport etc) by now you are leaving it VERY tight.


Please note the rules re Pets Passport changed as from January 2012.

Dogs don't now need the blood test. Please go to the DEFRA web site for the information on what to do.

1. Microchip

2. Rabies vaccination ( Young dogs may need two injections)

3. After 21 days now allowed to travel and return to Uk

4. Back to UK means visiting a vet for worming treatment. You now have 1 to 5 days. Meaning when booking in at ferry or Tunnel the worming treatment must have been given at least 24 hours prior and not more than 5 days by the time you enter UK.

Although Frontline etc (Tick and Flea treatment) no long er required for re-entry responsible dog owners I am sure would want to make sure their pets were kept healthy and so would continue making sure their dogs were covered.

Just a brief resume of what is required but do check DEFRA web site.


----------



## jax (May 11, 2007)

we had great holiday at Arena Blanca. Some pitches have the low trees but ideally situated for Benidorm.


----------



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

you will be good on toretta its a 5 minute bike ride to the beach Arena Blanca is half a mile further, Raco is nicer but not as friendly as Toretta strictly designated pitches and scowls from the Germans and Dutch if step on their pitch and its a bit dearer. theyre making improvements all the time at toretta(about time just to stop the knockers) and you will be well received its very relaxed.


----------



## hellywelly (Jun 21, 2012)

Thats great to hear, thanks all. I see your in North Lincs Sideways. I am in Lincolnshire too.


----------



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

In Broughton nr Brigg


----------



## hellywelly (Jun 21, 2012)

Its always the case when we go motorhoming, we forget something. We are going to france & spain soon, all advice accepted. Is there anything that we should NOT forget apart from the obvious passports etc.lol??? Is it law now to carry the breathtester kits?


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

If you carry bikes on a bike rack don't forget the red/white sign for Spain

We did and now have two and they will stay in the motorhome this time 8O :lol: :lol:

Aldra


----------



## hellywelly (Jun 21, 2012)

Thanks Aldra, yes got the sign ready for the bikes. Have you stayed in benidorm at all? Always good to have recommendations on sites & places to stay etc.


----------

